# Maulerfiends



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Want to share with you my two Maulerfiends for Red Corsairs force.


----------



## Forblitz (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice work on the Maulerfiends! I had fun handpainting a Forgefiend not to long ago (World Eaters)- it’s a nice and unique kit to put together.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Forblitz said:


> Nice work on the Maulerfiends! I had fun handpainting a Forgefiend not to long ago (World Eaters)- it’s a nice and unique kit to put together.


 Oh thats for sure. Very interesting model to assemble and paint :smile2:


----------

